# How does it feel to get blasted?



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

How ironic that a piranha fury administrator is getting blasted by the people who he is supposed to be helping and not disrespecting. I have no hate for anyone on this site exept for El-Twit. I know this whole topic should have been stopped a long time ago. I simply can't understand why piranha fury would allow such an arrogant fool like the twit become an administrator. No one seems to have a problem with any of the other administrators here, mainly because they are quite helpful and know something called respect. If you don't respect people you are supposed to be helping, not judging, then you can expect all the flame you've been getting. This is a good site as awhole and I've learned a lot here. One thing I learned is that some people seem to get off by mocking people with their sarcasm. What's the point? I ask a question and if you want , answer it. Plain and simple. If you answer it in a mocking or insulting way to feel big and mighty then you got an issue with your self esteem. If you don't feel good about yourself then find a way to fix that and not put down others. There are a lot of helpful people here and they are doing a great job. Anyways..............just gotta say.......







El Bitcho......just had to say that cuz you are one of the few people here who constantly bash others. Why not respect others and maybe I will show you respect one day.......what am I saying.......I could never respect a pompous prick like Eltwito :laugh:


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

kamekazi said:


> How ironic that a piranha fury administrator is getting blasted by the people who he is supposed to be helping and not disrespecting. I have no hate for anyone on this site exept for El-Twit. I know this whole topic should have been stopped a long time ago. I simply can't understand why piranha fury would allow such an arrogant fool like the twit become an administrator. No one seems to have a problem with any of the other administrators here, mainly because they are quite helpful and know something called respect. If you don't respect people you are supposed to be helping, not judging, then you can expect all the flame you've been getting. This is a good site as awhole and I've learned a lot here. One thing I learned is that some people seem to get off by mocking people with their sarcasm. What's the point? I ask a question and if you want , answer it. Plain and simple. If you answer it in a mocking or insulting way to feel big and mighty then you got an issue with your self esteem. If you don't feel good about yourself then find a way to fix that and not put down others. There are a lot of helpful people here and they are doing a great job. Anyways..............just gotta say.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like I said to whoever it was before...

If you want to complain about things then do one of three things..
1. PM a staff member (Xenon, Judazz, etc)
2. PM Twitch himself
3. Start a topic in the LOUNGE

Dont do...
1. Post in the P-Discussion area
2. Dont insult people in your post, as it will just get closed down and you'll get banned

Otherwise


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

kamekazi said:


> How ironic that a piranha fury administrator is getting blasted by the people who he is supposed to be helping and not disrespecting. I have no hate for anyone on this site exept for El-Twit. I know this whole topic should have been stopped a long time ago. I simply can't understand why piranha fury would allow such an arrogant fool like the twit become an administrator. No one seems to have a problem with any of the other administrators here, mainly because they are quite helpful and know something called respect. If you don't respect people you are supposed to be helping, not judging, then you can expect all the flame you've been getting. This is a good site as awhole and I've learned a lot here. One thing I learned is that some people seem to get off by mocking people with their sarcasm. What's the point? I ask a question and if you want , answer it. Plain and simple. If you answer it in a mocking or insulting way to feel big and mighty then you got an issue with your self esteem. If you don't feel good about yourself then find a way to fix that and not put down others. There are a lot of helpful people here and they are doing a great job. Anyways..............just gotta say.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A number of issues to point out.

I'm not an administrator.

The fact that I was voted member of the month among my peers by the people I've helped out would tell me that there's no problem here.

The 717 private messages in my inbox from people asking for help personally would tell me that there's no problem here.

The fact that you don't even post except to complain also tells me that until someone who isn't just looking for an excuse to complain brings something up, there's no problem here.

Thanks though









Oh and I missed the subject line, sorry. "How does it feel to get blasted?"... by you? Honestly my stomach is a little iffy since eating Taco Bell for lunch, but other than that I feel pretty much the same as I did this morning.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Oh and I missed the subject line, sorry. "How does it feel to get blasted?"... by you? Honestly my stomach is a little iffy since eating Taco Bell for lunch, but other than that I feel pretty much the same as I did this morning.
> [snapback]1029584[/snapback]​


lol, sry to butt in but that was pretty funny


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

eltwitcho is one of the most knowledgable memebers one here after judazz. i have no clue what started this new uprise of the noobs on here, but it needs to be stopped because u guys are being f*cking idiots. post this in the LOUNGE, but i see no reason to because a)ura noob and u have no voice in complaining, noobs jobs on here are to ask questions, and b)twitch has never really done anything wrong to you. he told u the facts, hes not arrogent hes just experience and willing to share his experiences with the memebers of this community.i have no clue why you even found this site, you dont seem to be concerned about fish, just "blasting" other members, including experts.i cannot wait til mike heres bout this, i hoping he boots all yalls asses outta here, because after all this is a enthuiests site to keeping fish, in piticularlly piranhas.i wish more ppl would realize this.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I see Xenon is reading it so I will allow him the honors of doing as he wishes with this thread.


----------



## L10452 (Nov 19, 2004)

Sure, but why was num1contenderNYC banned and El Twit got away with his insults? How do you justify that? I've been helped by alot of experts here, but Kamikaze is right. El Twit is arrogant and thinks he's the man here. Anyway, you guys do whatever u want. You always have.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

CraigStables said:


> 2. Dont insult people in your post, as it will just get closed down and you'll get banned
> 
> Otherwise
> 
> ...


Typically warned first... not just banned outright.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Xenon said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > 2. Dont insult people in your post, as it will just get closed down and you'll get banned
> ...


well yeah, but i can see where this is going


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Tibs said:


> *eltwitcho is one of the most knowledgable memebers one here after judazz.* i have no clue what started this new uprise of the noobs on here, but it needs to be stopped because u guys are being f*cking idiots. post this in the LOUNGE, but i see no reason to because a)ura noob and u have no voice in complaining, noobs jobs on here are to ask questions, and b)twitch has never really done anything wrong to you. he told u the facts, hes not arrogent hes just experience and willing to share his experiences with the memebers of this community.i have no clue why you even found this site, you dont seem to be concerned about fish, just "blasting" other members, including experts.i cannot wait til mike heres bout this, i hoping he boots all yalls asses outta here, because after all this is a enthuiests site to keeping fish, in piticularlly piranhas.i wish more ppl would realize this.
> [snapback]1029590[/snapback]​


Thanks Tibs, I appreciate the support and that's really nice of you to say what I highlighted. However, I help people alot and make a conscious effort to tackle the questions other people leave alone. I think that might give the impression that I know tons and tons, but guys like Acestro, Gross Gurke, Frank (obviously), P45 and literally dozens of other people know their stuff more than I do. I just try and explain things in a way that instead of the straight answer of "put a powerhead at the surface" for example, I would explain the idea behind surface agitation and oxygenation so that SOMEONE ELSE will learn it and help people out in turn.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> elTwitcho Posted Today, 12:50 PM ..
> 717 private messages in my inbox from people asking for help


Is that ALL?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

L10452 said:


> Sure, but why was num1contenderNYC banned and El Twit got away with his insults? How do you justify that? I've been helped by alot of experts here, but Kamikaze is right. El Twit is arrogant and thinks he's the man here. Anyway, you guys do whatever u want. You always have.
> [snapback]1029593[/snapback]​


He wasnt banned. His membership was temporarily suspended due to disruptive and inflammatory posting behavior.

Please foward your complaints to me via PM. I will be sure to address _each and every one of them _personally and ensure whatever wrongs occurred are rectified. Thanks.


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

do you know these guys outside of p-fury? they really seem to have a problem with your posts.

Personally I've always found you to be helpful and to the point. Some people may mistake straight talking/writing with being sarcastic, but then it's easy to read something and take it the wrong way.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

And if someone could move this to the lounge, I'd be glad to let it continue there. The original post is way out of line and you can be sure it will be addressed, but if anyone wants to make a thread out of this go right ahead.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Moved to the lounge as requested!!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

honestly, i dont think i've had a problem with el...in-fact, i find his post to be quite informative, my vote goes to el, keep up the good work dude!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok...this thread is getting off track.

The purpose of this thread is to bash Twitch for being a know-it-all and actually answering peoples questions with accurate information. So quit with the kissing ass and get on with the bashing!!!!!!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

ElTwitcho has NEVER been arrogant nor mean to newbies, or anybody for that matter in the forums, since I have been here anyway... I know that in The Lounge he is a different person, but in the other sub-forums he provides GREAT help!! I can't see where all of these other people are coming from when they say that they hate him. I have never had any problems with him, and I don't think that I will in the future.

I think that it was irresponsible to point this out to all of us. You could have reported your feelings about him to a moderator or personally contacted him via PM to work things out, so stick that in your back pocket.








~Taylor~


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I dont actually know what started all this but im guessing a noobs (im referring to ppl as noobs now i have 1000 posts lol jk) got his knickers in a twist because twitch has given some info that wasnt liked or something like that. I dont see a problem with twitch, infact iv never seen anyone have a problem with him. He knows a hell of alot about fish, if he knows the answer to a question he'l do his best to answer it properly, and in a way that noobs will understand, and he doesnt go round posting info on stuff he doesnt know about. Hes probably one of the most helpfull members on here, and if afew people have a problem/vendetta against him then why post it up where everyone else can see it. Your not going to gain anything from it, so please be quiet


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

> The purpose of this thread is to bash Twitch for being a know-it-all and actually answering peoples questions with accurate information. So quit with the kissing ass and get on with the bashing!!!!!!


ok, fine, stop damnit el, for flooding me with knowledge, stop the cruelty, i hate you. dont ever speak the truth, rather, i only want to hear speculation from your filthy truthful mouth. if i hear one more piece of good advice, i swear to god ill.....


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Damn, i thought things calmed down enough to go grab something to eat.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I see twitch as a smartazz (but so am I and the rest of the members as well :laugh: ), but he is always enlightening.... and typically he is only a smartazz to annoying people...

I get a kick out of him... and he does add USEFUL info... unlike this thread...


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Ok...this thread is getting off track.
> 
> The purpose of this thread is to bash Twitch for being a know-it-all and actually answering peoples questions with accurate information. So quit with the kissing ass and get on with the bashing!!!!!!
> [snapback]1029654[/snapback]​


You know what you are right GG. Your name is eltwitcho not el-enstein!

I know that was a stupid comment so I figured what better place than this topic.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Just seen GG's post, sorry what i meant to say was twitch your a pompous ass


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Genin said:


> Grosse Gurke said:
> 
> 
> > Ok...this thread is getting off track.
> ...


I take back anything I might have said about "el Bitcho" being lame


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

totally lame... LOL


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

kamekazi said:


> How ironic that a piranha fury administrator is getting blasted by the people who he is supposed to be helping and not disrespecting. I have no hate for anyone on this site exept for El-Twit. I know this whole topic should have been stopped a long time ago. I simply can't understand why piranha fury would allow such an arrogant fool like the twit become an administrator. No one seems to have a problem with any of the other administrators here, mainly because they are quite helpful and know something called respect. If you don't respect people you are supposed to be helping, not judging, then you can expect all the flame you've been getting. This is a good site as awhole and I've learned a lot here. One thing I learned is that some people seem to get off by mocking people with their sarcasm. What's the point? I ask a question and if you want , answer it. Plain and simple. If you answer it in a mocking or insulting way to feel big and mighty then you got an issue with your self esteem. If you don't feel good about yourself then find a way to fix that and not put down others. There are a lot of helpful people here and they are doing a great job. Anyways..............just gotta say.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kamekazi, you should present some evidence for your flame so that people can maybe understand your complaint. i don't get where you are coming from or where you are trying to go with this thread.

El Twitcho seems ok by me.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I personally think ElTwitcho's curt and somewhat sarcastic posting style is taken as condescending by some people, especially ones that dont "know him". However, once you realize this is not the case, he is actually a likeable guy.

(Take it from me, Im a reformed ElBitcho hater)

My 2 c.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

twitcho =


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Xenon said:


> I personally think ElTwitcho's curt and somewhat sarcastic posting style is taken as condescending by some people, especially ones that dont "know him". However, once you realize this is not the case, he is actually a likeable guy.
> 
> (T*ake it from me, Im a reformed ElBitcho hater*)
> 
> ...


me too after he stopped posting pictures of him supporting occ t shirts :rasp:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> twitcho =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## divine (Jan 3, 2005)

I know i am still a noob by a long shot, but i have to say el twitch has answer several questions I have post in a clear and straight foward matter which was exactly what I needed.

I really like this site for the lack of arguements and the abundance of information. I like to being up topics for debate, not arguement in the lounge. It stimulates my mind.

Thanks for everyones time.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Hey Twitch, about your opinions on acclimating,







I almost lost my manny. That felt good.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Hey Twitch, about your opinions on acclimating,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, you did it wrong then


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> twitcho =
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I actually find twitchub quite hilarious. His posts usually adds a twists to most threads. It may not be what you wanna hear, but hey, at least he's got the guts to express his views and challenge other people's opinions. Even if its 5 on 1


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

dude there are always going to be stupid little disagreements between people in either your every day life or your online message boards..

but

this is rediculous, two threads from two idiots (mewbies) trying to make some kind of pointless attept at gaining support and dis like for a long term mostly well liked member? just get over it what ever it was (i have no clue) that got you all worked up isnt worth it and your not getting support from anyone ..

oh yeah and that el-einstien was super corny but funny..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

divine said:


> I know i am still a noob by a long shot, but i have to say el twitch has answer several questions I have post in a clear and straight foward matter which was exactly what I needed.
> 
> I really like this site for the lack of arguements and the abundance of information. I like to being up topics for debate, not arguement in the lounge. It stimulates my mind.
> 
> ...


One more post like this Noob and I will warn you for moving off topic









This thread was clearly made to bash Twitch...not praise him









So Twitch...how does all this bashing feel? I mean it is pretty clear from the membership that you are the ass this thread creator believes so it has to hurt a little doesnt it


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Thanks Twitch, your taking my old titles away of being mean, arrogant, abrasive, know-it-all, etc., etc., etc,.







Crawl back into your wannabee state.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> jerry_plakyda said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Twitch, about your opinions on acclimating,
> ...


know it all p-fury admin (aka MOTH) bastard jerk... how does it feel to be smart and patient and not put others down when they are attempting to attack you over something stupid and pointless?? hmm not so tuff guy..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> divine said:
> 
> 
> > I know i am still a noob by a long shot, but i have to say el twitch has answer several questions I have post in a clear and straight foward matter which was exactly what I needed.
> ...


look out noobie its GUSTAPO GURKE the on topic nazi!!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

You guys remember the part in Sin city when Benicio del Toro's character tries to shoot the other dude and the gun backfires and lodges it's slide into his skull?

That was awesome...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Sometimes I feel Twitch goes a little over the top in some of the political threads, and people sometimes take what he says as insults.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

u kno what i get tired of the topics that get posed like this, they are vering annoyin it seems like just random pople post them, if u get bashed who gives a crap what r u going to do u cant ban them only the addminstristers(sp..lol) can, so why not just pm them and quit wasting our time and Mikes fourm space


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

This is great... I have to admit that Twitch does help a lot of people. Although the way he is the Lounge is very different. But that's what the lounge is for. To be a prick if you want to. come on I love getting into good arguements. It makes my day at work better. But when it comes to a question that is related to piranhas or any type of fish, i want a stright forward answer. And Twitch and many other members give me just that.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

I don't understand why people will start a thread to flame others and then log off. Isn't it proper www etiquette to stick around for the







?

Oh, the irony! -> kamikaze: your screenname = your behavior


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> This is great... I have to admit that Twitch does help a lot of people. Although the way he is the Lounge is very different. But that's what the lounge is for. To be a prick if you want to. come on I love getting into good arguements. It makes my day at work better.
> [snapback]1029779[/snapback]​


ahhh that explains alot.. it make my day go faster to, when its a nice everyone agrees type of thread the responses are slower.. wehn it gets heated it goes much faster..


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

True True nismo... People showed not get to worked up over something someone post on the broad. Although getting a little worked up makes it all the fun.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> gamgenius Posted Today, 02:19 PM
> I don't understand why people will start a thread to flame others and then log off. Isn't it proper www etiquette to stick around for the ?
> 
> *Oh, the irony! -> kamikaze: your screenname = your behavior *


Doesn't _kamikaze _mean break wind or something like that?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

hastatus said:


> Thanks Twitch, your taking my old titles away of being mean, arrogant, abrasive, know-it-all, etc., etc., etc,.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it makes your day any better, I still think youre the most cocky self absorbed person I have ever encountered..









edit: spelling


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> look out noobie its GUSTAPO GURKE the on topic nazi!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Sometimes I feel Twitch goes a little over the top in some of the political threads, and people sometimes take what he says as insults.
> [snapback]1029766[/snapback]​


I think he is BEST in political threads... LOL

he usually knows his stuff...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

and, by the way, that Icon SHOULD BE added eh?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes I feel Twitch goes a little over the top in some of the political threads, and people sometimes take what he says as insults.
> ...


He does know his stuff, but saying stuff like 99% of all Americans are stupid, and other hatefull stuff (I can go back, and dig them up if you like) I feel is a little much, and will offend people. There are other ways of getting your point across.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Drew said:


> hastatus said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Twitch, your taking my old titles away of being mean, arrogant, abrasive, know-it-all, etc., etc., etc,.
> ...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


I doubt I said that man. I like americans, I hate your stupid government, but I like you guys


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


WRONG, you said that to me, and have since never been too fond of you. You said 99% of all Americans are stupid, and that I was one of them. I would go back and find it, but the search function is dissabled.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


GAD DAYYYMN.... LOL

good ol' twitch!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


"I love the place where I live but I hate the people in charge"-Immortal Technique


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

crazyklown89 said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


Immortal Technique > *


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


The often agressive or even hateful tone used about all sorts of issues, US politics and the way they are supported or defended by members here, as well as statements about other countries, religions, ethnicities, other minorities and homosexuals can be equally offensive to some Americans and non-Americans alike, did you ever think of that???
And no, just because I said this doesn't mean I support Al Qaeda, bus bombings or planes flying into skyscrapers, nor does it make me gay: there is more than just wrong or right, with us or against us...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


So, just because he generalizes and thinks all Americans are this way gives him the right to say bad things about them? If this were the case, It would be ok for me to say all Iraqi's are terrorists, all blacks rob liquor stores, all Irish are alcoholics...etc etc...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

That is really the only way you can comment on a country is by somehow grouping peeps... like conservatives, liberals... etc...

BTW: VOTE ON AQUARANK... WE ARE GETTING RAPED...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


No, generalizing is always bad, and yet just about anyone is guilty of that.
All I wanted to say that it's not just offensive or generalizing stuff is posted about the US: it goes around both ways, and in both cases it's offensive for the other group.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


Also, I find it funny that you beleive the TONE given off justifies him being an ass, when he has the most agressive or hatefull tone I HAVE SEEN on this forum.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I just don't see where you're coming from 94. Maybe you should check back when the search feature comes around again because I'm pretty sure you're mistaken man. Why would I take a hateful tone against americans if I don't hate americans?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> twitcho =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL i agree with that one.

i cant stand the way he always asnwers peoples questions with decent info it makes the rest of us look either lazt or just plan stupid.

i too think he is a terrible person










dixon


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


Wow dude, you really should become a forensic profiler or psychiatrist! The way you read my unwritten messages is as impressive as it is freightening









I didn't say a WORD about Twitch or his tone, let alone defend it (there's plenty of Americans and American ideas, opinions and actions I loathe with passion): all I made was a general statement.
So unless you read my posts properly and stop putting words in my mouth, do me a favor and stop quoting me...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

elTwitcho said:


> I just don't see where you're coming from 94. Maybe you should check back when the search feature comes around again because I'm pretty sure you're mistaken man. Why would I take a hateful tone against americans if I don't hate americans?
> [snapback]1029898[/snapback]​


I thought that as well for some time. Then I just realized you are an unreformable bleeding heart liberal... (its ok, nobody's perfect)


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> So, just because he generalizes and thinks all Americans are this way gives him the right to say bad things about them? If this were the case, It would be ok for me to say all Iraqi's are terrorists, all blacks rob liquor stores, *all Irish are alcoholics*...etc etc...
> [snapback]1029873[/snapback]​


We are all alcoholics so that is one generalization based completely on fact


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

hastatus said:


> > gamgenius Posted Today, 02:19 PM
> > I don't understand why people will start a thread to flame others and then log off. Isn't it proper www etiquette to stick around for the ?
> >
> > *Oh, the irony! -> kamikaze: your screenname = your behavior *
> ...


it means divine wind


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

ok sinse this is bashing topic....i will let my feelings be known.

I hate irish.. cause they are full of I.R.A scum.

I hate the scottish..well because thier scottish.

I hate the french.. because they eat to much cheese.

I hate muslims..because they love beheadings.

I hate aussies..because thier all convicts.

I hate americans..cause they kicked our ass in (war of inderpendence)

j/k :laugh: im not a racist honustly.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Hey, instead of ganging up on a knowledgable guy complaining how much of a dick he is; stop and take a good look at how all of you are bitching at someone who's been acting pretty civil throughout this entire thread. Sure he's a jerkoff at times but he's also fuckin hilarious + smart as hell. Normally I wouldn't care but this is ridiculous...


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Hey, instead of ganging up on a knowledgable guy complaining how much of a dick he is; stop and take a good look at how all of you are bitching at someone who's been acting pretty civil throughout this entire thread. Sure he's a jerkoff at times but he's also fuckin hilarious + smart as hell. Normally I wouldn't care but this is ridiculous...
> [snapback]1029971[/snapback]​


Best post all day!
I agree Kevin...

Bunch of damn drama queens!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, instead of ganging up on a knowledgable guy complaining how much of a dick he is; stop and take a good look at how all of you are bitching at someone who's been acting pretty civil throughout this entire thread. Sure he's a jerkoff at times but he's also fuckin hilarious + smart as hell. Normally I wouldn't care but this is ridiculous...
> ...










*Daisy Darko*









And Twitch , Your cool in my book







, screw all these other dudes ....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i hate rich...with a passion..as much as i hate canada and dutch/german people..i also dislike anything that come out of minnesota...








(i also hate grosse gurke..another bitch in the making)









el BITCHO at his best..picture was taken with a 6.0 sony [email protected] flash..you can see his pasty color better :rasp:


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

thePACK said:


> i hate rich...with a passion..as much as i hate canada and dutch/german people..i also dislike anything that come out of minnesota...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now that was GREAT! I still can't stop laughing


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Me and twitch had our problems back in the day, but we are cool now. He just takes some getting used to. While he is not the MOST knowledgeable when it comes to piranhas, he is certainly my goto guy when it comes to photography. He has talent in that department.....

I know I could take him pound for pound in piranha knowledge, BUT I am his bitch when it comes to photography!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

What just happened here???

El twitcho has given me advice in the past and I cant recall him being anything other than really helpful.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


I know YOU never said a thing about twitches tone, but hey, GUESS WHAT, I did. I was taking your GENERAL STATEMENT, and APPLYING IT, to twitch, because, as you stated, the STATEMENT WAS GENERAL. You may not have aimed it AT twitch, in fact you DIDN'T. I simply said, this statement can also apply to twitch.

Also, I see you have also taken a page out of Twitches book and are being a complete smart ass in your posts as well.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

thePACK said:


> i hate rich...with a passion..as much as i hate canada and dutch/german people..i also dislike anything that come out of minnesota...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god, if he isn't the most back woods, opossum eating hick I don't know who is!?!?!? He really needs to do something with that hair!! Isn't that what they call a mullet or something? Is that grass in his mouth???









Oh yeah, we are supposed to be bashing Twitch. Twitcher, shame on you for being such a help on this forum. Why would you even think that you could help somebody on a piranha discussion forum like this? I hope that you keep your mouth shut and never speak another word!! Keep all of your opinions to yourself, because nobody here cares about them.

I'll have you know that I was merely joking, I just didn't want to get yelled at Grosse Gurke, the on-topic nazi.








~Taylor~


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > i hate rich...with a passion..as much as i hate canada and dutch/german people..i also dislike anything that come out of minnesota...
> ...


I think my hair looks good in that picture...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Twitch is cool.

The first time me and him ever engaged in an argument on here, he called me a fuggin moron because he claimed I called him a "gay French canadian" which I never did. When I challenged him to find that quote, he just said that I am a troll







But that was back during his battles with Braveheart, when he was extremely irritable and agitated all the time

But I must say he's really mellowed out since and is a good guy


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah, me and twitch don't always see eye-to-eye, and he can be a bit sarcastic at times. but it doesn't mean that i don't have respect for the guy. but i must say, to have a 3 page thread dedicated to you must be quite flattering.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> twitcho =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome Smilie!



thePACK said:


> i hate rich...with a passion..as much as i hate canada and dutch/german people..i also dislike anything that come out of minnesota...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ISO 400 on a Sony, and the image is that clear? Haa! Id love to see that.

Im not twitch, but I will say this... I just got back forom toobing, and it was awesome!
Boobs Galore maongh other stuff!
TOOBING RUES!! YEEEAAAA YEEEAAA~!


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

" I simply can't understand why piranha fury would allow such an arrogant fool like the twit become an administrator".

He Isnt a Admin..


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

BUBBA said:


> " I simply can't understand why piranha fury would allow such an arrogant fool like the twit become an administrator".
> 
> He Isnt a Admin..
> [snapback]1030222[/snapback]​


Yeah there's only ever going to be one thePACK


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

I have to say myself that el Twitcho took time to break down camera terms into layman terms for me, when he didn't have to. Which lead to my purchase. el Twitcho is the man









Edit: Oh, and I am an American


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

twitch has always been cool to me great advice enough said


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, that about does it for this thread I guess. Being "blasted" felt pretty nice as a matter of fact, how was it for you?

Anyhow, thanks for the feedback guys. Didn't realize I was so curt but I'm glad it's not an issue with most people. If you do have an issue with how I'm doing things, the better way is to PM me since me being me, I think I'm doing an absolutely fantastic job no matter what happens


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

whats funny about this thread is that kamekazi hasnt said anything to his million replies, i like eltwitcho im a noob and he dosnt seem to be an asshole to me, and i ask a lot of stupid questions hehe


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

DAMN.. I just saw this post.

I always miss out on the good stuff.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> DAMN.. I just saw this post.
> 
> I always miss out on the good stuff.
> 
> ...


Well, neither this thread nor having relations with women is everything in life, I'm sure there's other things you can occupy yourself with


----------



## AUTiger36 (Nov 18, 2004)

It does seem that Twitch has a vast knowledge of piranha and how to keep them and he has answered many questions on this site very informatively. However, I agree that he does come off as an ass whenever something political or the age old Anti-American argument comes up. Also, he does have a condescending tone when answering questions posted by members on here who do not know as much as the people here who have 1000's of posts. I know that being an asshole is everyones right in the lounge and if you feel like letting everyone know you are one then you should be allowed to go ahead. I think that it is his tone and sometimes mocking manner in the other piranha related forums that should be at issue here. That's just my two cents and a small effort to get the thread back on topic.


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

gamgenius said:


> kamekazi, you should present some evidence for your flame so that people can maybe understand your complaint. i don't get where you are coming from or where you are trying to go with this thread.
> 
> El Twitcho seems ok by me.
> 
> ...


This is my point exactly, for me, this is a brawl out of nowhere. I don't understand at all how we go from fishkeeping to personal vendetta's. I truly don't like this played out the way it is now. Best for Last, El Twitcho, YOU S*CK C*CK


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

AUTiger36 said:


> It does seem that Twitch has a vast knowledge of piranha and how to keep them and he has answered many questions on this site very informatively. However, I agree that he does come off as an ass whenever something political or the age old Anti-American argument comes up. Also, he does have a condescending tone when answering questions posted by members on here who do not know as much as the people here who have 1000's of posts. I know that being an asshole is everyones right in the lounge and if you feel like letting everyone know you are one then you should be allowed to go ahead. I think that it is his tone and sometimes mocking manner in the other piranha related forums that should be at issue here. That's just my two cents and a small effort to get the thread back on topic.
> [snapback]1030506[/snapback]​


And I Think it's totally unimportant what he's like. He offers his advice and his time for free, take from it whatever you find usefull and forget the rest. My feeling is this has something to do with him being Canadian. Well let me enlighten you all. I don't give a f*ck if your American, Canadian, Pro-Bush, Anti-War, whatever. I want to talk fish here and have a laugh in the lounge sometimes, not the other way around...

This thread is pure







IMHO


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

ElTwitcho has always been very informative and really helpful towards me.









When i was setting up my planted tank he pretty much helped me every step of the way and always took the time to not only answer my questions, but also explain "why" you need certain things like lighting and substrate ect...

He's very knowledgable, and i also think he's hilarious!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

this blasting business looks like fun, can I be next to receive the treatment please









Oh, and twitch....I hate you


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

CraigStables said:


> this blasting business looks like fun, can I be next to receive the treatment please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I be next too???


----------



## Proctain (May 4, 2005)

I just set up my first piranha tank, and El Twitcho's info has helped me a lot. Plus, his blog is the funniest damn thing I have ever read.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

It seems that alotta of people here just dont like his Political views.
Bitches, Political Opinions are just that, OPINIONS!
Of course not everyone is going to agree, thats why EVERYONE know's it's a touchy subject. But seeing as were on a fish BOARD, who cares what his Political Opinions Are!


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

sh*t.......this thread has gotten pretty long. I said whatever I felt was on my mind. I still have a few issues to address before I log out of this site for good cuz I personally don't have the time or patience to deal with all the ignorance. Sure I am a newbie.....maybe that's because I have a busy life outside of piranha fury. I first got attracted to this site because of the knowledge it has provided for me.....though there isn't much more I can absorb from the site. I would like to thank people like frank and judaz for all the help that they have provided..if it weren't for them I would never have stuck around watching certain people who feel they are important just cuz they got thousands of posts and feel they can bash whoever they want. If I had the patience and if the search engine was working I would have dissected every thread El-Bitcho puit up disrespecting people simply because he did not like how a person asked the question. I'm not going to do that cuz I have better things to do in life. As for those who asked me to do it..they can check for themselves later and view the facts. If you ask me why I would put up a post of this sort in Piranha Discussions......then all I could say is that if El-Bitcho has the right to insult and bash members on piranha discussion and make it everybody's issue then so do I. Had the f*cker pmed me then I would have done the same. PEOPLE ARE WONDERING WHY THIS ALL STARTED....AND YOU PROBABLY DON'T KNOW BECAUSE THE ADMINISTRATORS ERASED THE THREADS PRIOR TO THIS ONE SINCE A TASTE OF REALITY AND THE TRUTH SEEMED TO HURT THEM......sh*t...I never thought propaganda would ever be used on this site. Concealing the truth and hiding certain threads won't erase what had happened. I have come to realise that El-bitcho is either very important to the administrators on this site OR JUST SUCKING THEIR DICK.....anyways eventhough the Bitcho does have many administrators who are backing him...I GIVE RESPECT TO ALL THE PEOPLE WHO HAVE STOOD UP TO THE BITCHO.....cuz when a guy like Bitcho who is backed by administrators ready to erase the truth for him start bashing a newbie....I don't see that as courage.When I see the under-dog standing up to the Twit, however, I can respect that. Anyways....whoever wants to keep licking this







's ass can keep doing so. Aside from a few people who make this site interesting and something called respect.......







this site.Anybody who doesn't like what I had to say, kiss my







I don't like people who bash on me or others and if you do then I will address you. That's just how I am. Since I cannot have the opportunity to physically stomp on your f*cking corps El-Twit.........I backdown. If I had one chance to meet you though.....I certainly would put you in your place. Bashing newbies doesn't make you high and mighty. Standing up for what you believe in does. Good luck to all the decent people on this site


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

kamekazi said:


> sh*t.......this thread has gotten pretty long. I said whatever I felt was on my mind. I still have a few issues to address before I log out of this site for good cuz I personally don't have the time or patience to deal with all the ignorance. Sure I am a newbie.....maybe that's because I have a busy life outside of piranha fury. I first got attracted to this site because of the knowledge it has provided for me.....though there isn't much more I can absorb from the site. I would like to thank people like frank and judaz for all the help that they have provided..if it weren't for them I would never have stuck around watching certain people who feel they are important just cuz they got thousands of posts and feel they can bash whoever they want. If I had the patience and if the search engine was working I would have dissected every thread El-Bitcho puit up disrespecting people simply because he did not like how a person asked the question. I'm not going to do that cuz I have better things to do in life. As for those who asked me to do it..they can check for themselves later and view the facts. If you ask me why I would put up a post of this sort in Piranha Discussions......then all I could say is that if El-Bitcho has the right to insult and bash members on piranha discussion and make it everybody's issue then so do I. Had the f*cker pmed me then I would have done the same. PEOPLE ARE WONDERING WHY THIS ALL STARTED....AND YOU PROBABLY DON'T KNOW BECAUSE THE ADMINISTRATORS ERASED THE THREADS PRIOR TO THIS ONE SINCE A TASTE OF REALITY AND THE TRUTH SEEMED TO HURT THEM......sh*t...I never thought propaganda would ever be used on this site. Concealing the truth and hiding certain threads won't erase what had happened. I have come to realise that El-bitcho is either very important to the administrators on this site OR JUST SUCKING THEIR DICK.....anyways eventhough the Bitcho does have many administrators who are backing him...I GIVE RESPECT TO ALL THE PEOPLE WHO HAVE STOOD UP TO THE BITCHO.....cuz when a guy like Bitcho who is backed by administrators ready to erase the truth for him start bashing a newbie....I don't see that as courage.When I see the under-dog standing up to the Twit, however, I can respect that. Anyways....whoever wants to keep licking this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AnKleBiTR (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow... Somebody needs a hug. While I agree that Twitch can be hard to read sometimes, he has certainly been helpful to me directly with answering my posts, and indirectly by the pinned posts he has written. I think that it's unfortunate that Kamekazi feels that he has been wronged. Obviously for the situation to get to this point something has set him off. As an online group that shares a common interest, perhaps we as a whole should strive to be more accepting of people's feeling, and confront a situation like this in a mature manner. Nothing has been resolved after four pages of ranting here today.










BTW.. I may be a 'newb' but that doesn't give anyone the right to insult me. You have no idea who I am, and judging me on the number of times I have posted to this site is as pointless and stupid as racism.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

wow El Twitcho you have become quite the celebrity on here, 4 pages just about you.









J-Rod


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Cant we all just get along lol


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

kamekazi said:


> Since I cannot have the opportunity to physically stomp on your f*cking corps El-Twit.........I backdown.


Internet punks are pretty funny.


----------



## ronjeremy (Apr 16, 2005)

im a newbie and personally i think the guys kinda funny


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

kamekazi said:


> sh*t.......this thread has gotten pretty long. I said whatever I felt was on my mind. I still have a few issues to address before I log out of this site for good cuz I personally don't have the time or patience to deal with all the ignorance. Sure I am a newbie.....maybe that's because I have a busy life outside of piranha fury. I first got attracted to this site because of the knowledge it has provided for me.....though there isn't much more I can absorb from the site. I would like to thank people like frank and judaz for all the help that they have provided..if it weren't for them I would never have stuck around watching certain people who feel they are important just cuz they got thousands of posts and feel they can bash whoever they want. If I had the patience and if the search engine was working I would have dissected every thread El-Bitcho puit up disrespecting people simply because he did not like how a person asked the question. I'm not going to do that cuz I have better things to do in life. As for those who asked me to do it..they can check for themselves later and view the facts. If you ask me why I would put up a post of this sort in Piranha Discussions......then all I could say is that if El-Bitcho has the right to insult and bash members on piranha discussion and make it everybody's issue then so do I. Had the f*cker pmed me then I would have done the same. PEOPLE ARE WONDERING WHY THIS ALL STARTED....AND YOU PROBABLY DON'T KNOW BECAUSE THE ADMINISTRATORS ERASED THE THREADS PRIOR TO THIS ONE SINCE A TASTE OF REALITY AND THE TRUTH SEEMED TO HURT THEM......sh*t...I never thought propaganda would ever be used on this site. Concealing the truth and hiding certain threads won't erase what had happened. I have come to realise that El-bitcho is either very important to the administrators on this site OR JUST SUCKING THEIR DICK.....anyways eventhough the Bitcho does have many administrators who are backing him...I GIVE RESPECT TO ALL THE PEOPLE WHO HAVE STOOD UP TO THE BITCHO.....cuz when a guy like Bitcho who is backed by administrators ready to erase the truth for him start bashing a newbie....I don't see that as courage.When I see the under-dog standing up to the Twit, however, I can respect that. Anyways....whoever wants to keep licking this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh BooHoo Kamekazi!








I'm a newb here too, and yes as many have mentioned Twitch can be 'direct' to say the least, but just get over it or get the f*ck out! Nobody wants to hear your whining and bitching about how Twitch was rude to you, or whoever.







Kamekazi!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

El Twitcho I hope this helps
View attachment 61880


Lean on me...When your not strong...I'll be your friend...I'll help you carry on...For it won't be long... Til I'm going to need somebody to lean on

Just call on me brother when you need a hand


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Dawgnutz said:


> El Twitcho I hope this helps
> View attachment 61880
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

some people can so easly worked up over other people post. I mean chances are many of us will never meet. So why would a person get that upset over something someone said on the net. Yes, at times I may have gotten a bit upset over something stated but hey, it was'ent bad enough for me to stop using the site.

Besides without this site or other forums, work would drag on for long hours.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> Besides without this site or other forums, work would drag on for long hours.
> [snapback]1030976[/snapback]​


AMEN !!!!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

kamekazi said:


> sh*t.......this thread has gotten pretty long. I said whatever I felt was on my mind. I still have a few issues to address before I log out of this site for good cuz I personally don't have the time or patience to deal with all the ignorance. Sure I am a newbie.....maybe that's because I have a busy life outside of piranha fury. I first got attracted to this site because of the knowledge it has provided for me.....though there isn't much more I can absorb from the site. I would like to thank people like frank and judaz for all the help that they have provided..if it weren't for them I would never have stuck around watching certain people who feel they are important just cuz they got thousands of posts and feel they can bash whoever they want. If I had the patience and if the search engine was working I would have dissected every thread El-Bitcho puit up disrespecting people simply because he did not like how a person asked the question. I'm not going to do that cuz I have better things to do in life. As for those who asked me to do it..they can check for themselves later and view the facts. If you ask me why I would put up a post of this sort in Piranha Discussions......then all I could say is that if El-Bitcho has the right to insult and bash members on piranha discussion and make it everybody's issue then so do I. Had the f*cker pmed me then I would have done the same. PEOPLE ARE WONDERING WHY THIS ALL STARTED....AND YOU PROBABLY DON'T KNOW BECAUSE THE ADMINISTRATORS ERASED THE THREADS PRIOR TO THIS ONE SINCE A TASTE OF REALITY AND THE TRUTH SEEMED TO HURT THEM......sh*t...I never thought propaganda would ever be used on this site. Concealing the truth and hiding certain threads won't erase what had happened. I have come to realise that El-bitcho is either very important to the administrators on this site OR JUST SUCKING THEIR DICK.....anyways eventhough the Bitcho does have many administrators who are backing him...I GIVE RESPECT TO ALL THE PEOPLE WHO HAVE STOOD UP TO THE BITCHO.....cuz when a guy like Bitcho who is backed by administrators ready to erase the truth for him start bashing a newbie....I don't see that as courage.When I see the under-dog standing up to the Twit, however, I can respect that. Anyways....whoever wants to keep licking this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried to read that man, I honestly did. I like, sat down, and FORCED myself to try and absorb what was contained in your post and I'm sorry but I couldn't even drive myself to get past the second or third sentence. Whatever it is you said, I'm very happy for you being able to let it out.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

The only problem i have with twitcho is how he bashes on people about repost. Some people have never seen it and thought we would like to know.

But other then that, he seems like a cool guy.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

So0o0oo much anger!!!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

"ameri-cans have big Penis"


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> "ameri-cans have big Penis"
> [snapback]1031139[/snapback]​


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

hahahahahaha

eltwitcho's in the home stretch baby, bring out the whip, bring out the whip!


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

I didn't like El-Bitcho, but latley I have come to realize that hes not that bad of a guy. He only says things to get his point across, and is not scared to do it. Look at his posts, hes not as bad of a guy as people make him out to be.

Although sometimes he thinks he knows it all...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

new page so another pickture









some ol skool with this one, and it can still aply to twitcho too, still

on topic gestapo gurke


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Also, I see you have also taken a page out of Twitches book and are being a complete smart ass in your posts as well.
> [snapback]1030098[/snapback]​


How so?








I don't need other people's guidance to write my posts...


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

OHHHH SNAP......im glad I didnt get blasted like that. /sarcasm Twitcho is the man! Always been very helpful to me.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

You know what's funny? When all of us write a well thought out post, with good ideas, clear language and a solid sharing of our viewpoint, it gets to two pages, three if we're extremely lucky. When someone writes "BLAAAAAR BITCHO BITCH f*ck TWIT HURRRRRRG" it goes to five pages.

Life's funny like that


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I think it is just funny to see n00bs cry about there own pride....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> You know what's funny? When all of us write a well thought out post, with good ideas, clear language and a solid sharing of our viewpoint, it gets to two pages, three if we're extremely lucky. When someone writes "BLAAAAAR BITCHO BITCH f*ck TWIT HURRRRRRG" it goes to five pages.
> 
> Life's funny like that
> 
> ...


I guess you need to match your posts to the average reader's IQ...
More than 25 words in one post, and it becomes to complicated too understand


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > You know what's funny? When all of us write a well thought out post, with good ideas, clear language and a solid sharing of our viewpoint, it gets to two pages, three if we're extremely lucky. When someone writes "BLAAAAAR BITCHO BITCH f*ck TWIT HURRRRRRG" it goes to five pages.
> ...


Don't forget you need at least 4 fucks and 2 shits.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


F'n sh*t, forgot about that


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Twitch has always been good to me and helped me out! So what if he is sarcastic or mean sometime. Sometimes people just need to learn. He's like a bro to me on this place. I knew him since before he got to an admin and he always was and still is a kick as* kinda guy!!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I think the guy shows a lack of respect to many people on this forum alot, and I really dont think he cares that he does it.

and I was the orignal one to call him el-know-it-all, right twictho









Seriously though eltwitcho is allright,I had a run in with him, but that what pm is for.Everyone has different personalities, and perceives things different.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

yeah i guess i have never had to be helped with anything...

typically, my fish die before I notice something wrong and need the help


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

kamekazi said:


> sh*t.......this thread has gotten pretty long. I said whatever I felt was on my mind. I still have a few issues to address before I log out of this site for good cuz I personally don't have the time or patience to deal with all the ignorance. Sure I am a newbie.....maybe that's because I have a busy life outside of piranha fury. I first got attracted to this site because of the knowledge it has provided for me.....though there isn't much more I can absorb from the site. I would like to thank people like frank and judaz for all the help that they have provided..if it weren't for them I would never have stuck around watching certain people who feel they are important just cuz they got thousands of posts and feel they can bash whoever they want. If I had the patience and if the search engine was working I would have dissected every thread El-Bitcho puit up disrespecting people simply because he did not like how a person asked the question. I'm not going to do that cuz I have better things to do in life. As for those who asked me to do it..they can check for themselves later and view the facts. If you ask me why I would put up a post of this sort in Piranha Discussions......then all I could say is that if El-Bitcho has the right to insult and bash members on piranha discussion and make it everybody's issue then so do I. Had the f*cker pmed me then I would have done the same. PEOPLE ARE WONDERING WHY THIS ALL STARTED....AND YOU PROBABLY DON'T KNOW BECAUSE THE ADMINISTRATORS ERASED THE THREADS PRIOR TO THIS ONE SINCE A TASTE OF REALITY AND THE TRUTH SEEMED TO HURT THEM......sh*t...I never thought propaganda would ever be used on this site. Concealing the truth and hiding certain threads won't erase what had happened. I have come to realise that El-bitcho is either very important to the administrators on this site OR JUST SUCKING THEIR DICK.....anyways eventhough the Bitcho does have many administrators who are backing him...I GIVE RESPECT TO ALL THE PEOPLE WHO HAVE STOOD UP TO THE BITCHO.....cuz when a guy like Bitcho who is backed by administrators ready to erase the truth for him start bashing a newbie....I don't see that as courage.When I see the under-dog standing up to the Twit, however, I can respect that. Anyways....whoever wants to keep licking this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CliffNotes please?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> kamekazi said:
> 
> 
> > sh*t.......this thread has gotten pretty long. I said whatever I felt was on my mind. I still have a few issues to address before I log out of this site for good cuz I personally don't have the time or patience to deal with all the ignorance. Sure I am a newbie.....maybe that's because I have a busy life outside of piranha fury. I first got attracted to this site because of the knowledge it has provided for me.....though there isn't much more I can absorb from the site. I would like to thank people like frank and judaz for all the help that they have provided..if it weren't for them I would never have stuck around watching certain people who feel they are important just cuz they got thousands of posts and feel they can bash whoever they want. If I had the patience and if the search engine was working I would have dissected every thread El-Bitcho puit up disrespecting people simply because he did not like how a person asked the question. I'm not going to do that cuz I have better things to do in life. As for those who asked me to do it..they can check for themselves later and view the facts. If you ask me why I would put up a post of this sort in Piranha Discussions......then all I could say is that if El-Bitcho has the right to insult and bash members on piranha discussion and make it everybody's issue then so do I. Had the f*cker pmed me then I would have done the same. PEOPLE ARE WONDERING WHY THIS ALL STARTED....AND YOU PROBABLY DON'T KNOW BECAUSE THE ADMINISTRATORS ERASED THE THREADS PRIOR TO THIS ONE SINCE A TASTE OF REALITY AND THE TRUTH SEEMED TO HURT THEM......sh*t...I never thought propaganda would ever be used on this site. Concealing the truth and hiding certain threads won't erase what had happened. I have come to realise that El-bitcho is either very important to the administrators on this site OR JUST SUCKING THEIR DICK.....anyways eventhough the Bitcho does have many administrators who are backing him...I GIVE RESPECT TO ALL THE PEOPLE WHO HAVE STOOD UP TO THE BITCHO.....cuz when a guy like Bitcho who is backed by administrators ready to erase the truth for him start bashing a newbie....I don't see that as courage.When I see the under-dog standing up to the Twit, however, I can respect that. Anyways....whoever wants to keep licking this
> ...


her you go:

basically 
chapter 1
blah blah blah im a whinny bitch

chapter 2
blah blah blah im a wanna be tuff guy

chapter 3
blah blah blah it all a conspirocy

chapter 4
blah blah blah i have a life and dont have time to mess aorund a forum but in 
reality i have made a small issue into a semi big one and spent alot of time doing it.

chapter 5
blah blah blah im going to go cry now since this is the internet and i cant show you what a big tuff guy i really am.

THE END

edit**

i forgot the chapter where he said:

blah blah blah i came here to get info about fish but i have a small brain capacity so i learned everythign i can and now im going to crah and burn like a kamakazi (how ironic)


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> scrappydoo said:
> 
> 
> > kamekazi said:
> ...


you're a prodigy...


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

All is said, so can somebody please close the topic down, it makes no sense to continue IMHO...

Kamikaze, maybe you can send me a PM which explains what the big fuzz is about, after 5 pages of bashing i still don't know what the original problem was. On your second post in this thread, grow up man, but hey, eventually we all will!


----------



## WildRed (May 19, 2005)

this topic should be closed already god!(said in napoleon dynamites voice)


----------



## aburnzi (Apr 19, 2005)

GoJamieGo said:


> What just happened here???
> 
> El twitcho has given me advice in the past and I cant recall him being anything other than really helpful.
> 
> ...


Ye thats true...hes help me too.
















But there are some members out there that think there big cause they have loads of skulls and post's and take the piss out of newbies...

Not nameing any1 but its true..........


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

aburnzi said:


> GoJamieGo said:
> 
> 
> > What just happened here???
> ...


I admit it. Its me


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I just went back to read some of the old threads twitch participted in, and they reminded me of how much of an ass he WAS. I havn't seen this behavior from him in a while. Here is a quote he said to me "You however, fall into the small minority of americans who are too stupid and ignorant to have anything approaching a redeming quality and because of that, I don't like YOU specifically."

You should see what I told him to make him say this. Nothing too extreme, just me disagreeing with his opinion, and telling him to do what he told others , specifically "You always assume all americans are just for the furthering of ourselves, and tooting are own horn. This isn't about us footing the most of the load, it's about shutting other people up who beleive we are not doing enough. So I think you should take your own advice, and shut your face."

In fact, here is the thread. He just goes off. Ever since this thread, I have hade a hatred for him, and I beleive my hatred is just.

LINK!

And there are a whole slew of comments like these through out this website.

Now can you see why he makes enemies?

Reading this thread again reminds me why I have hated twitch. He is no longer that way, from what I've seen.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> I just went back to read some of the old threads twitch participted in, and they reminded me of how much of an ass he WAS. I havn't seen this behavior from him in a while. Here is a quote he said to me *"You however, fall into the small minority of americans who are too stupid and ignorant to have anything approaching a redeming quality and because of that, I don't like YOU specifically." *
> 
> Now can you see why he makes enemies?
> [snapback]1034036[/snapback]​


Your still crying about that?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > I just went back to read some of the old threads twitch participted in, and they reminded me of how much of an ass he WAS. I havn't seen this behavior from him in a while. Here is a quote he said to me *"You however, fall into the small minority of americans who are too stupid and ignorant to have anything approaching a redeming quality and because of that, I don't like YOU specifically." *
> ...


I was just brigning up an example of why people do not like him....but yes, I still get teary eyed...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

any other accusations?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> any other accusations?
> [snapback]1034085[/snapback]​


i just want kamikaze to post again so i can rip on him some more that was funny and fun. i dont agree with el twicho's opinion abotu alot of things but if we disagree abotu somethign and talk some ish to each other, theres no reason to start anohter thread about it like a big sissy boy, boo hoo he used mean words against me..


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

5 pages about you El Twitcho







. can.... can... can i have your autograph....... tee hee hee

J-Rod


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2005)

Is this thread for real? I skipped all the B.S.

Twitcho tells people what they dont want to hear, but need to. I love it.

And yes, 94NDTA is a whiney bitch whenever someone disagress with him (j/p).

--Dan


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Is this thread for real? I skipped all the B.S.
> 
> Twitcho tells people what they dont want to hear, but need to. I love it.
> 
> ...


My vagina instantly fill up with sand if someone doesn't share the same views or opinions as I do.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> I just went back to read some of the old threads twitch participted in, and they reminded me of how much of an ass he WAS. I havn't seen this behavior from him in a while. Here is a quote he said to me "You however, fall into the *small minority of americans who are too stupid* and ignorant to have anything approaching a redeming quality and because of that, I don't like YOU specifically."


Is a long way from:


> WRONG, you said that to me, and have since never been too fond of you. *You said 99% of all Americans are stupid*, and that I was one of them. I would go back and find it, but the search function is dissabled.


But who really cares. Nobody likes everyone so there will always be conflicts. I get an amazing amount of hate mail, and I think Im pretty nice to the ignorant bastards that dont like me.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > I just went back to read some of the old threads twitch participted in, and they reminded me of how much of an ass he WAS. I havn't seen this behavior from him in a while. Here is a quote he said to me "You however, fall into the *small minority of americans who are too stupid* and ignorant to have anything approaching a redeming quality and because of that, I don't like YOU specifically."
> ...


I was wrong. All my pent up anger led me to beleive thats what he said. It was such a long time ago that I didn't have the story straight. I'm sorry twitch.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > I just went back to read some of the old threads twitch participted in, and they reminded me of how much of an ass he WAS. I havn't seen this behavior from him in a while. Here is a quote he said to me "You however, fall into the *small minority of americans who are too stupid* and ignorant to have anything approaching a redeming quality and because of that, I don't like YOU specifically."
> ...


You should suspend your posting due to your niceness. back on topic...Twitch


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

alright page six new page new picture for twitcho

this one could work i think


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

All I gotta add is


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Just stoppin in to make sure the POTM is running good, thought I'd see how the "bashing is going"









For the record, the "99% of all americans are stupid" comment was actually



> No, I assume YOU are just for the furthering of yourself and tooting your own horn. There's great people in America, intelligent, rational and humble people with a healthy dose of common sense and humility, but you are not one of them. I don't dislike americans, I love americans, they're the most similar people to those living in my country in the entire world. You however, fall into the small minority of americans who are too stupid and ignorant to have anything approaching a redeming quality and because of that, I don't like YOU specifically.


Slightly different, but I guess it means kind of the same thing









And that was December anyway, carrying a grudge is terrible for your mental well being. Move on hombre, for the path of the bitter and unforgiving man inevitably leads to



kamekazi said:


> I have come to realise that El-bitcho is either very important to the administrators on this site OR JUST SUCKING THEIR DICK.....anyways eventhough the Bitcho does have many administrators who are backing him...I GIVE RESPECT TO ALL THE PEOPLE WHO HAVE STOOD UP TO THE BITCHO.....cuz when a guy like Bitcho who is backed by administrators ready to erase the truth for him start bashing a newbie....I don't see that as courage.When I see the under-dog standing up to the Twit, however, I can respect that. Anyways....whoever wants to keep licking this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And nobody wants to be like that


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this thread for real? I skipped all the B.S.
> ...










Its all good man, no worries.

--Dan


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

VAGINA with sand?!?!

oh that reminds me... ITS LUNCH TIME!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


One more...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I personally think ElTwitcho's curt and somewhat sarcastic posting style is taken as condescending by some people, especially ones that dont "know him". However, once you realize this is not the case, he is actually a likeable guy.
> 
> (Take it from me, Im a reformed ElBitcho hater)
> 
> ...


I didnt like that side of him and dont care for it. This is why I no longer mod.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > I personally think ElTwitcho's curt and somewhat sarcastic posting style is taken as condescending by some people, especially ones that dont "know him". However, once you realize this is not the case, he is actually a likeable guy.
> ...


It's ok ABB, you'll always be a mod in my mind.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)




----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

this topic as gotten larger then i thought


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Tibs said:


> eltwitcho is one of the most knowledgable memebers one here after judazz. i have no clue what started this new uprise of the noobs on here, but it needs to be stopped because u guys are being f*cking idiots. post this in the LOUNGE, but i see no reason to because a)ura noob and u have no voice in complaining, noobs jobs on here are to ask questions, and b)twitch has never really done anything wrong to you. he told u the facts, hes not arrogent hes just experience and willing to share his experiences with the memebers of this community.i have no clue why you even found this site, you dont seem to be concerned about fish, just "blasting" other members, including experts.i cannot wait til mike heres bout this, i hoping he boots all yalls asses outta here, because after all this is a enthuiests site to keeping fish, in piticularlly piranhas.i wish more ppl would realize this.
> [snapback]1029590[/snapback]​


my thoughts exactly.. These threads always comes up at least once every other month -- and always from some noobster...

Now elTwitcho knows what it feels like to be blasted..







so I guess this thread can be







now!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...










No biggie dude, Always have been here for the members and always will be.


----------

